# Problems pairing Slide Pro remote with Roamio Plus



## Startswithaj (Nov 28, 2013)

I just got my Plus(well, my replacement Plus. The first was stuck in an endless guided setup loop) and am having problems pairing my Slide Pro remote. I went to the following TiVo page: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2774

On that page it says to go into settings and end up at "Part 5: Remote control pairing." The only problem with this is under remote settings, my TiVo only has up to option 4.

I used to have a Roamio Basic and I know that there was an option five on that one. What's the problem? Is there another setting on the TiVo that I'm missing? Is this Plus defective too? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just did this last night when I got the free Slide Pro and I shuffled my SLide Pro remotes around. So I put the newest one on my Roamio Pro. That had the number 5 option and it only took a few seconds to do the pairing.


----------



## Startswithaj (Nov 28, 2013)

So you think mine is defective? Since it's missing option 5 completely?

I also noticed that my software is listed as being 20.3.6 but the TiVo website lists the latest version as 20.4.1. I'm not sure if that could even make a difference but I figured I'd point it out.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Startswithaj said:


> So you think mine is defective? Since it's missing option 5 completely?
> 
> I also noticed that my software is listed as being 20.3.6 but the TiVo website lists the latest version as 20.4.1. I'm not sure if that could even make a difference but I figured I'd point it out.


From the small pamphlet that came with the TiVo Slide Remote,



> *Step 1: Pair your Slide Pro*
> 
> *Note*: Make sure your TiVo box is running software version 20.3.7 or later before completing this step


----------



## Startswithaj (Nov 28, 2013)

sbiller said:


> From the small pamphlet that came with the TiVo Slide Remote,


Thanks! I actually don't remember seeing a pamphlet but there's a good chance I left that in the box and just went by the online instructions. Oops. Talk about a case of RTFM, eh? lol.

I called TiVo and for some reason they said my TiVo box is in the wrong group(the word "Argon" was mentioned) and that my box would need to be moved to the correct group. Apparently after this happens my box should update it's software. Or they're going to push the update to my TiVo. Something like that. So hopefully in the next day or two I'll be able to pair my remote.

On a side note, my slide pro seems to have somehow paired with the TiVo automatically(although the search button doesn't work) whilst the remote that came with it hasn't paired. So I'll end up needing that screen for the regular remote and not my slide pro.


----------



## Hookd (Oct 28, 2002)

Startswithaj said:


> So you think mine is defective? Since it's missing option 5 completely?
> 
> I also noticed that my software is listed as being 20.3.6 but the TiVo website lists the latest version as 20.4.1. I'm not sure if that could even make a difference but I figured I'd point it out.


I don't know if you completely fixed this yet.. but I found that my Slide Remote came paired. I had to 'un pair' it then 'pair' it and it worked fine.


----------



## jcmeyer5 (Sep 16, 2011)

So I got a Slide Pro for Christmas (yay), but the darn thing won't pair with my Plus. Here is what I tried:

--did the factory reset on the new remote to make sure it isn't paired
--did the factory reset on the old remote and took out batteries
--followed enclosed instructions with no success
--tried the TiVo + Back buttons, but light never turned red
--sacrificed a AA battery to the TiVo gods

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pdicamillo (Sep 10, 2002)

I had the same problem trying to get a Slide Pro to work. The remote that came with my Roamio Plus worked fine in RF mode. But I tried everything Tivo and others suggested and the Slide Pro just wouldn't pair. Then I was thinking about how pairing is the last item in the remote settings menu, so perhaps most people go through them in order and do pairing last. I didn't do that, I'd only tried pairing. I have an AV receiver, so I programmed the Volume and Mute for my receiver on the Slide Pro. After that, the pairing worked right away. That doesn't make a lot of sense, but maybe it's due to some bug in the remote's firmware.

By the way, I found that Tivo+Back switches the remote from IR mode to RF mode. The light doesn't turn red unless you do that when the remote is in IR mode. (To set IR mode use Tivo+C.)


----------



## jcmeyer5 (Sep 16, 2011)

I will try that. Thanks.


----------

